# لماذا اجرة الخطيئة موت



## kemonet91 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

اولا ربنا يبارك خدمتكوا وتكونوا سبب بركة ليا

عندما نسأل لماذا صلب المسيح نقول تكفيرا لخطايانا وذلك لان اجرة الخطية هى موت واعتدنا على هذه الاجابة


اما سؤالى فهو

لماذا جعل الله اجرة الخطية هى موت...ألم يستطع ان يغفر دون موت او دون مقابل او جعل المقابل شئ غير الموت لكن لماذا الموت...لو تخلى الله عن تلك الفكرة لما كان مضطرا ان يرسل المسيح ليموت على الصليب​

ارجو الاجابة...وربنا يبارك خدمتكواااااااا​


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أنا مسيحى ولكن لدى اسئلة كثييييييرة...تشككنى فى عقيدتى*



kemonet91 قال:


> اما سؤالى فهو​
> لماذا جعل الله اجرة الخطية هى موت...ألم يستطع ان يغفر دون موت او دون مقابل او جعل المقابل شئ غير الموت لكن لماذا الموت...لو تخلى الله عن تلك الفكرة لما كان مضطرا ان يرسل المسيح ليموت على الصليب​


 

الموضوع ابسط من ذلك بكثير 
تعال افهمه بطريقة اخرى في الكلام او بصيغة اخرى .

الله يقول للانسان ، اما ان تعيش معي او تعيش بعيدا عني وبدوني .

فاذا كان الله مصدر الحياة ، واختار الانسان ان يبتعد عن مصدر الحياة ، فهو يختار الموت .

بمثال صغير ، المصباح يأخذ قدرته على الاضاءة من خلال سلك الكهرباء الذي يوصله بمصدر الكهرباء ، فاذا فصلت هذا عن ذاك انطفأ المصباح ( بتعبير آخر ) مات او فسد او انتهت صلاحيته .

لاحظ ان القانون الذي وضعه الله له قوته الذاتية :

اي ان الله لم يقتل آدم بعد الخطية ، ولم يميته ، بل القانون كان له قوة التنفيذ في ذاته ، اختار آدم ان يثبت عدم طاعته وخضوعه لله ورغبته في الاستمرار معه ، فاختار ان يسمع كلام الشيطان ، (في هذا اتهم الله بالكذب ) لانه اعتقد ان قول الله ( يوم تأكل من الشجرة موتا تموت ) كان كذبة ، (واتهم الله بالخداع ثانيا ) لانه صدق كذبة الشيطان ان الله منعه من الاكل من الشجرة لانها ستجعله مثل الله ذاته .

الخلاصة : اجرة الخطية هي موت ، اي ( عكس الحياة ) فالاقتراب من الله والعلاقة معه هي الحياة ، والبعد عنه عكس الحياة ( الموت ) .

هل وصلت الاجابة ؟؟


----------



## kemonet91 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

أولا :اشكر ردك وتفاعلك معى
ثانيا:انا بتكلم عن فكرة الصليب...دى اساس قوتنا وفخرنا..هل تتخيل ان الله كان من الممكن ان يتخلى عن هذه الفكرة بطريقة او باخرى...فهو الله يقدر على كل شئ
ثالثا:أنا اتحدث عن الموت الفعلى وليس الموت فى البعد عن المسيح...قديما كانوا يقدمون الذبائح كرمز للمسية الآتى ليصلب عنا....فلماذا كان الموت هو الخيااااااار الوحيد.....الم يكن هناك بدائل او حلوووووول أخرى
​
اشكر تفاعلك معى مرة اخرى​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (25 ديسمبر 2009)

عزيزى .. 
الله هو خلق الانسان ..
فالانسان هو تابع لله .. ومنفذ لوصاياه
لكن الانسان اخطأ .. ( اى عصا اوامر الله )
فاالحكم المستوجب هو الموت .. ( تخيل لو هناك ملك .. وقد اعصاه احد الرعية .ما هو رد الفعل؟؟ )

فجاء الله لينفذ الحكم الصادر  .. على نفسه فى شخص المسيح .. ليعطى للانسان فرصة اخرى .
فعل الله ذلك .. بمحبة .. وليس باضطرار
​*John 3:16 ​*​​لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. ​
*​* 
الله قد فعل ذلك حبا فينا .. ولكى ما يظهر محبته ليس بالكلام وانما بالفعل
هل يوجد حب اعظم من هذا ؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 ديسمبر 2009)

kemonet91 قال:


> أولا :اشكر ردك وتفاعلك معى​
> 
> 
> ثانيا:انا بتكلم عن فكرة الصليب...دى اساس قوتنا وفخرنا..هل تتخيل ان الله كان من الممكن ان يتخلى عن هذه الفكرة بطريقة او باخرى...فهو الله يقدر على كل شئ​


الله قادر على كل شيء ، نعم 
ولكن هل الله يقدر ان يكذب او ان يسرق ؟؟
الله قادر علي كل شيء ، ولكن لا يتناقض في صفاته 
من صفات الله في موضوع الخطية ( العدل والرحمة والمحبة ) 
هذه الصفات لا تجتمع الا في فداء المسيح بالصليب .​ 


> ثالثا:أنا اتحدث عن الموت الفعلى وليس الموت فى البعد عن المسيح...قديما كانوا يقدمون الذبائح كرمز للمسية الآتى ليصلب عنا....فلماذا كان الموت هو الخيااااااار الوحيد.....الم يكن هناك بدائل او حلوووووول أخرى​


 

الموت الروحي هو الذي قاد وانتهى الى الموت الجسدي .
لم يكن آدم مخلوق ليموت ، ولكن بالخطية دخل الموت الى العالم (الموت الروحي والجسدي ايضا ) .

وانت تريد اقتراح حلول بديلة اخرى غير الموت ، 
جميل ....

ماذا تقترح ان يكون عكس الحياة ؟؟
واذا كان الله هو الحياة ومصدر الحياة ، فماذا تقترح ان نسمي من يريد ان يعيش بعيدا عن الله الذي هو الحياة ومصدر الحياة ؟؟؟ وماذا نسمي ما يحدث له ؟؟

سمي اي شيء ، ستصبح التسمية التي تختارها ( مرادفا ) او (بديلا ) لكل معاني كلمة ( الموت ) .

الله معك .


----------



## kemonet91 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

عندما اراد الله ان يعاقب فرعون لانه لم يخرج شعب اسرائيل من مصر ضربه الله عدة ضربات وكانت الاخيرة هى موت الابن البكر​
لماذا لم يكن اجرة الخطية هى أى ضربة او حتى تسلسل الضربات وياتى اخيرا الموت......أشكر ردودكم لكن كل هذا الكلام افهمه جيدا....ولكن هذا التصور او التساؤل لو فكر فيه احد يجد ان الله كان بامكانه ان يتخلى عن فكرة الصليب​


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 ديسمبر 2009)

kemonet91 قال:


> عندما اراد الله ان يعاقب فرعون لانه لم يخرج شعب اسرائيل من مصر ضربه الله عدة ضربات وكانت الاخيرة هى موت الابن البكر​
> 
> 
> لماذا لم يكن اجرة الخطية هى أى ضربة او حتى تسلسل الضربات وياتى اخيرا الموت......أشكر ردودكم لكن كل هذا الكلام افهمه جيدا....ولكن هذا التصور او التساؤل لو فكر فيه احد يجد ان الله كان بامكانه ان يتخلى عن فكرة الصليب​


 
قانون اجرة الخطية هي موت ، كان موضوعا قبل فرعون ، اي عند خلق الله آدم ، وضع الله اتفاقا بينه وبين آدم يقول فيه الله ما معناه .
اذا اردت ان تعيش معي فاعلن ذلك بالطاعة لوصية واحدة فقط ، اذا خالفت هذه الوصية الوحيدة ، فهذا اعلان منك بفسخ العقد بيني وبينك .

الوصية الوحيدة التي تعلن التزام آدم للاتفاق هي ( شجرة واحدة من جميع شجر الجنة ) اذا اكل منها آدم يعلن خروجه عن طاعة الله وعن الاتفاق بينهما .

اذا اكل آدم من الشجرة فانه يعلن انه يريد ان يعيش منفصلا عن الله الحياة و مصدر الحياة .

موضوع فرعون ، موضوع مختلف تماما ، والكلام فيه يخرج بنا عن سؤالك ( اجرة الخطية هي موت ) .


----------



## kemonet91 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> قانون اجرة الخطية هي موت ، كان موضوعا قبل فرعون ، اي عند خلق الله آدم ، وضع الله اتفاقا بينه وبين آدم يقول فيه الله ما معناه .
> اذا اردت ان تعيش معي فاعلن ذلك بالطاعة لوصية واحدة فقط ، اذا خالفت هذه الوصية الوحيدة ، فهذا اعلان منك بفسخ العقد بيني وبينك .
> 
> الوصية الوحيدة التي تعلن التزام آدم للاتفاق هي ( شجرة واحدة من جميع شجر الجنة ) اذا اكل منها آدم يعلن خروجه عن طاعة الله وعن الاتفاق بينهما .
> ...



لا لا يخرج هذا كان اقتراح لعقوبة الخطية بدلا من الموت انت طلبت ذلك ما الاقتراح لعقوبة الخطية..وذكرت انها ستعود الى معنى الموت ولكن هذه العقوبات لا تمت للموت بصلة لكنها مجرد عقوبة عن شر او خطية فعلها الانسان​
دعنى الخص سؤالى بطريقة محددة ومركزة​

قانون عام وضعه الله ان اجرة الخطية هى موت
لذلك قدم الناس الذبائع فى العهد القديم 
وكان لابد من صلب وموت المسيح تكفيرا لخطايانا التى اجرتها الموت
ماالسبب لجعل الله اجرة الخطية هى الموت؟؟؟؟...لماذا لم تكن عقوبة اخرى؟؟؟؟
بذلك كان من الممكن ان يمنع العذاب عن المسيح بصلبه
ما القصد من الموت لاجل الخطية..........لماذا الموت؟؟؟؟
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*ثوانى أخى نيو مان ثوانى ارجوك هذا عملى ههههههه

الأخ العزيز انت قلت

*


> ماالسبب لجعل الله اجرة الخطية هى الموت؟؟؟؟...لماذا لم تكن عقوبة اخرى؟؟؟؟



*وانا اجيبك


السبب ان لابد ان تكون أجرة الخطية هى موت هو ان الله حياة

وكما قال المسيح واعلن انه هو الله فأعلن انه هو الحياة
حين قال

انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة

يبقى الجواب بإختصار

ان الله حياة والخطية هى انفصال عن الله اذا الخطية انفصال عن الحياة إذا عقوبة الخطية الطبيعية هى الموت لأنه انفصل عن الله الحياة

هل لديك اى استفسار آخر ؟
*​*
*


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 ديسمبر 2009)

kemonet91 قال:


> لا لا يخرج هذا كان اقتراح لعقوبة الخطية بدلا من الموت انت طلبت ذلك ما الاقتراح لعقوبة الخطية..وذكرت انها ستعود الى معنى الموت ولكن هذه العقوبات لا تمت للموت بصلة لكنها مجرد عقوبة عن شر او خطية فعلها الانسان​


 
يا عزيزي ، موضوع فرعون خارج تماما عن موضوع اجرة الخطية موت 
لان هذا القانون ، موضوع لآدم الانسان الاول .

سؤالي كان عن ما تقترحه في حال خطية آدم ؟؟

ارجو التركيز 


> دعنى الخص سؤالى بطريقة محددة ومركزة​
> 
> قانون عام وضعه الله ان اجرة الخطية هى موت
> لذلك قدم الناس الذبائع فى العهد القديم
> ...


 
هذا يعود بنا مرة اخرى الى تكرار الرد الاول 

الله خلق الانسان (آدم ممثلا عن الجنس البشري كله ) ليكون في علاقة وشركة معه ( اي مع الله ) .

الله اعطى الانسان الحرية والارادة في ان يعيش اما في علاقة مع الله او ان يدير ظهره لله ويعيش منفصلا عنه .

ماذا تسمي حياة الانفصال عن الله ( الحياة ومصدر الحياة ومعطي الحياة لآدم ) ؟؟؟

سميها اي شيء غير الموت اذا اردت اختراع لغة خاصة بك ، ولكنك ستجد ان اي كلمة تختارها ستصفها في قاموس اللغة التي تخترعها انت بمعنى يتفق مع ما نصفه في قاموس لغتنا نحن تحت اسم ( الموت ) .

هل وصلت الاجابة ؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (25 ديسمبر 2009)

kemonet91 قال:


> ما *السبب* لجعل الله اجرة الخطية هى الموت؟
> ...لماذا لم تكن *عقوبة اخرى؟*
> بذلك كان من الممكن ان *يمنع العذاب عن المسيح* بصلبه
> ما القصد من الموت لاجل الخطية ..... لماذا الموت؟​


 


*إن ُأجرة الخطية هي موت ... هي القانون الإلهي *

*ولا أحد يمتلك قوة تغييرالقانون الإلهي *

*هذا القانون أقَّره الانسان على نفسه *

*حين أخطأ قايين قال *

تكوين 4 : 14 
انَّكَ قَدْ طَرَدْتَنِي الْيَوْمَ عَنْ وَجْهِ الارْضِ وَمِنْ وَجْهِكَ اخْتَفِي وَاكُونُ تَائِها وَهَارِبا فِي الارْضِ *فَيَكُونُ كُلُّ مَنْ وَجَدَنِي يَقْتُلُنِي*». 

*لقد قال إيليا حين رأى عظمة السيد وَيْلٌ لِي إِنِّي هَلَكْتُ* *( الموت )*

إشعياء : 6 
3 وَهَذَا نَادَى ذَاكَ «قُدُّوسٌ قُدُّوسٌ قُدُّوسٌ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ. مَجْدُهُ مِلْءُ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ». 
4 فَاهْتَزَّتْ أَسَاسَاتُ الْعَتَبِ مِنْ صَوْتِ الصَّارِخِ وَامْتَلأ الْبَيْتُ دُخَاناً. 
5 *فَقُلْتُ* «*وَيْلٌ لِي إِنِّي هَلَكْتُ* لأَنِّي إِنْسَانٌ *نَجِسُ* الشَّفَتَيْنِ وَأَنَا سَاكِنٌ بَيْنَ شَعْبٍ نَجِسِ الشَّفَتَيْنِ لأَنَّ عَيْنَيَّ قَدْ رَأَتَا الْمَلِكَ رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ».

*إذاً الخطية ُتنجس الانسان ... ولا يستطيع أن يقف الانسان بنجاسته أما الله القدوس *

*** المسيح حمل عنا ُأجرة الخطية بإرادته ... ولم يُجبره أحد على ذلك *

*لقد مات المسيح لحملِه خطايانا تتميمًا لقانون الله *
*وفتح باب آخر غير الموت أمام الانسان *

*وُأعطي الانسان مرة أخرى حرية الإختيار بين الموت *
*أو الحياة بقبول الحل الإلهي بموت المسيح *

*أخي لا تشفق على ما قاصاه المسيح من موت*
*لكن إشفق على كل من لا يقبل موت المسيح لأنه سيموت *​


----------



## kemonet91 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> *إن ُأجرة الخطية هي موت ... هي القانون الإلهي *
> 
> *ولا أحد يمتلك قوة تغييرالقانون الإلهي *
> 
> ...




تمام انت تقريبا وصلت معايا لنقطة مهمة...وهى انه قانون الهى وان المسيح مات لتتميم القانون الالهى...انا سؤالى الم يكن من الممكن ان يغير الله هذا القانون الالهى...الذى كلفه موت المسيح على الصليب



الى جانب ان قصة قايين كان يقصد القتل من بشر لانهم قد يخافوا منه ويقولون لعله يقتلنا فيقتلوه او لان القصاص فى القانون البشرى وان من قتل يقتل..اعنى ان هذا ليس قصاصا الهيا ليس لمجرد كلمات يقولها البشر نعتبرها اثباتا..وايليا لم يكن يقصد معنى الموت الحرفى فالهلاك ليس معناها الموت قدر ما ان معناها الفناء او الخسارة
​

هذه نقطة اخيرة لك ولكل الاعضاء الذين تجاوبوا معى...اننى اقصد المعن الحرفى للموت اى الموت ذاته وليس الموت فى البعد عن مصدر الحياة...لان اجرة الخطية هى موت كان المقصود بها الموت الفعلى بدليل انهم كانوا يقدمون الذبائح وايضا بدليل ان المسيح جاء ليحمل عنا اجرة الخطية بالموت الفعلى على الصليب​​
*واشكر تفاعلكم وربنا يبارك خدمتكوا حقيقى*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 ديسمبر 2009)

> انا سؤالى الم يكن من الممكن ان يغير الله هذا القانون الالهى...الذى كلفه موت المسيح على الصليب



*وانا جوابى


السبب ان لابد ان تكون أجرة الخطية هى موت هو ان الله حياة

وكما قال المسيح واعلن انه هو الله فأعلن انه هو الحياة
حين قال

انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة

يبقى الجواب بإختصار

ان الله حياة والخطية هى انفصال عن الله اذا الخطية انفصال عن الحياة إذا عقوبة الخطية الطبيعية هى الموت لأنه انفصل عن الله الحياة

هل لديك اى استفسار آخر ؟*




> لان اجرة الخطية هى موت كان المقصود بها الموت الفعلى بدليل انهم كانوا يقدمون الذبائح وايضا بدليل ان المسيح جاء ليحمل عنا اجرة الخطية بالموت الفعلى على الصليب



*لا ، عزيزى دليلك ابعد ما يكون عن الصواب 
فالموت هو موت بكل صوره

موت ادبى وموت ابدى وموت جسدى وموت روحى 
وجمعهم تحققوا فى آدم

اما مسألة الذبائح فهى مثال للفداء من الموت ( أدبى ، ابدى ، جسدى ، روحى ) الى ان اتى الفادى وتمم كل الخلاص لكل صور الموت

*​


----------



## kemonet91 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى Molka Molkan كان القصد من الموت هو الموت الفعلى كانت الذبائح تذبح وكان هذا رمز للمسيح الذى سيموت على الصليب...وقال احد الوعاظ هل تقدر ان تتحمل نتيجة خطيتك وان تموت؟ لقد جاء المسيح ومحى هذا الصك....ثق تماما ان لم يمت المسيح موتا على الصليب حيث تفاقه الروح لما كانت غفرت اى خطية للبشر.....ونحن نحتفل بعيد القيامة من الموت....فانا اثق من فكرة الموت الفعلى مع احترامى لرايك​


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 ديسمبر 2009)

kemonet91 قال:


> اخى molka molkan كان القصد من الموت هو الموت الفعلى كانت الذبائح تذبح وكان هذا رمز للمسيح الذى سيموت على الصليب...وقال احد الوعاظ هل تقدر ان تتحمل نتيجة خطيتك وان تموت؟ لقد جاء المسيح ومحى هذا الصك....ثق تماما ان لم يمت المسيح موتا على الصليب حيث تفاقه الروح لما كانت غفرت اى خطية للبشر.....ونحن نحتفل بعيد القيامة من الموت....فانا اثق من فكرة الموت الفعلى مع احترامى لرايك​



*انا لم اضع رأيى !

انا وضعت لحالة العامة التى فيها الحالة الخاصة ( الموت الجسدى )

فالذبائح هى تعبير مادى للموت لأن بقية انواع الموت لا يتم تمثيلها
مثل الموت الأبدى كيف يمكن تمثيله فى الذبائح ؟؟
والموت الأدبى كيف ايضا يمكن تمثيله ؟؟
والموت الروحى كيف يمكن تمثيه ؟؟

هل وصلت الى ما اقصده ؟؟
*​


----------



## kemonet91 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

صدقنى افهمك جيدا ولكن اتفق معى اولا انا ان لم يمت المسيح موتا على الصليب لما غفرت خطايانا...هل تتفق معى فى هذا؟​


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 ديسمبر 2009)

kemonet91 قال:


> صدقنى افهمك جيدا ولكن اتفق معى اولا انا ان لم يمت المسيح موتا على الصليب لما غفرت خطايانا...هل تتفق معى فى هذا؟​


*نعم*

*ولكن هل موت المسيح عنا على الصليب هو موت جسدى فقط ؟؟؟

هذا يجرنا الى ان الموت الذى تم تطبيقه على أدم يوم أكل من الشجرة لم يكن موتا جسديا اصلا
والموت الجسدى اتى له فيما بعد ...*​


----------



## kemonet91 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> *نعم*​
> 
> *ولكن هل موت المسيح عنا على الصليب هو موت جسدى فقط ؟؟؟*​
> *هذا يجرنا الى ان الموت الذى تم تطبيقه على أدم يوم أكل من الشجرة لم يكن موتا جسديا اصلا*
> *والموت الجسدى اتى له فيما بعد ...*​


 

تمام...قطعا لا لم يكن موت المسيح موتا جسديا فقط ولكنه كان محور الموت...لذلك لماذا جعل الله الموت الجسدى هو المحور؟؟؟​ 
اما بالنسبة لآدم فانا لم افكر فى هذا الامر من قبل...طب هو ربنا قال فعلا انه لو ادم اكل من الشجرة هيموت؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 ديسمبر 2009)

> ولكنه كان محور الموت



*لم يكن محور الموت !
بل كان هو الصورة الوحيدة التى يمكن ان يُعبر عنها ويراها الأنسان امام عينيه وقد سألت وقلت *

*فالذبائح هى تعبير مادى للموت لأن بقية انواع الموت لا يتم تمثيلها*
* مثل الموت الأبدى كيف يمكن تمثيله فى الذبائح ؟؟*
* والموت الأدبى كيف ايضا يمكن تمثيله ؟؟*
* والموت الروحى كيف يمكن تمثيه ؟؟*




> لذلك لماذا جعل الله الموت الجسدى هو المحور؟؟؟



*جدلا- لأن الذى أخطأ جسد وأخطأ جسديا فلابد ان يتم موته ايضا جسديا !*



> طب هو ربنا قال فعلا انه لو ادم اكل من الشجرة هيموت؟؟؟؟؟



*و اما شجرة معرفة الخير و الشر فلا تاكل منها لانك يوم تاكل منها موتا تموت 
(تك  2 :  17)*

*
عزيزى يعوزك راسة الأمر بصورة أعم واشمل وبصورة ادق لاهوتيا


انا فى الخدمة اى سؤال انا تحت امرك

سلام ملك السلام*​


----------



## kemonet91 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

لا لم اقصد ذلك ولكنى اخطأت فى التعبير انا اقصد ان المسيح كان قصده ان يخيفهم بكلمة الموت ولكن كان فى مخياته عقابا غير الموت وهو ماحدث (السقوط وعواقبه)..ولكنى صراحة لم اجد تفسيرا بهذا الشكل كان مجرد تخيل وليد اللحظة​ 
*اما بالنسبة لى هل ترشح لى كتاب معين لقرائته*​ 
اشكر جدا تجاوبك وتفاعلك وربنا يباركك​


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 ديسمبر 2009)

> لا لم اقصد ذلك ولكنى اخطأت فى التعبير انا اقصد ان المسيح كان قصده ان *يخيفهم بكلمة الموت* ولكن كان فى *مخياته عقابا غير الموت* وهو ماحدث (السقوط وعواقبه)..ولكنى صراحة لم اجد تفسيرا بهذا الشكل كان مجرد تخيل وليد اللحظة



*بالتأكيد لن ولم ولا تجد له تفسيرا !

عزيزى، هل انت منتصر جديد ام مسيحى منذ نعمة اظافرك ؟؟؟

الله لا يلعب معنا ، الله غير مازح

عندما يقول الله كذا يكون كذا

والموت هنا حدث فعلا
ثلاث انواع منه تمت فى التو و اللحظة و هو الموت الأبدى ، الموت الأدبى ، الموت الروحى 
وواحد منهم حدث بعد زمن ألا وهو الموت الجسدى

**فالموت الأبدى : ان الأنسان اصبح مصيره الجحيم ( قبل الخلاص ) *

*الموت الادبى : هو ان الأنسان فقد عزته وكرامته وسلطانه على الحيوانات وكل شئ وظل يعمل الأرض و يحرثها بعد ان كان يأكل بدون تعب *

*الموت الروحى : هو انه انفصل عن الله الذى اعطى له الحياة فمات بسبب أكله من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر *​*
**الموت الجسدى : فقد تم فيما بعد وهو لا يحتاج الى شرح*​*
اما عن الكتاب
سوف ارفع لك كتابا بسيطا تستطيع فهمه بيسر دون الملل حتى

شكرا لك ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## kemonet91 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى Molka Molkan انتظر كتابك​


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 ديسمبر 2009)

kemonet91 قال:


> اخى Molka Molkan انتظر كتابك​






 *    التجسد*​
 *    التجسد       - القمص بيشوى كامل*​
 *    التجسد   الالهى*​
 *    التجسد الالهى       - القمص بيشوى كامل*​
 *    التجسد   الالهى    2*​
 *    التجسد الإلهي ودوام بتولية العذراء   - القمص عبد المسيح بسيط   *​
 *    التجسد العقيدة والمضمون*​
 *    التجسد في فكر - كيرلس الكبير*​
 *    التجسد والارثوذكسية*​
 *    التجسد والفداء ادم والعشق الألهى*​
 *    التجسد والفداء والسقوط*​
 *    الخَطيئَة الأصْليَّة كَيْفَ   نفهَمْهَا اليَوم    - الأبّ عَزيز الحَلاّقاليَسُوعيّ  *​
 *    الخطيئة والكفارة فى المسيحية والاسلام*​

 *    الخطية*​
 *    الخطية   الاصلية*​
 *    الخطية الاصلية   كيف نفهمها اليوم؟*​
 *    الخطية والرجوع الى الله*​
 *    الخطية والكفارة في الإسلام   والمسيحية    -   اسكندر جديد  *​
 *    الخلاص*​
 *    الخلاص العظيم*​
 *    الخلاص فى المفهوم الارثوذكسى          - البابا شنوده الثالث*​
 *    الخلاص كما   شرحه القديس كيرلس*​
 *    الخلاص   لك*​
 *    الخلاص وبدعة الحصول عليه في لحظة      - القمص زكريا بطرس*​

*ادخل هنا الى مكتبة المنتدى*​


----------



## fredyyy (26 ديسمبر 2009)

kemonet91 قال:


> تمام انت تقريبا وصلت معايا لنقطة مهمة...وهى انه قانون الهى وان المسيح مات لتتميم *القانون الالهى*...انا سؤالى الم يكن من الممكن ان *يغير الله هذا القانون الالهى*...الذى كلفه موت المسيح على الصليب​


 


*طلبك أن يُغيِّر الله قانونه الإلهي *

*كأنك تطلب أن يُغيِّر الله قداسته ويُغيِّر عدلِه *

*أخي لا تحاول تبديل النظام الإلهي بنظامك البشري *

*أنا ُأأمن أن إختيار الله هو أفضل إختيار وعندما يُخطط. يُخطط بروعة*

*تعرف إفتراضك بتبديل موت المسيح لنحصل على الحياة *

*هو منع البشر من الطعام. كيف ؟؟؟؟؟*

*فكل ما تأكلة من نبات وحيوان كانت له حياة. ومات الكائن الحي لتحيا أنت بموته*

*الكائنات الحية تموت قبل أن تأكلها لتستمر أنت حي ... الحياة المؤقتة *

*فكان لابد أن يموت المسيح لتحيا أنت. ولأن المسيح أبدي يعطي الحياة الأبدية *


----------



## fredyyy (26 ديسمبر 2009)

kemonet91 قال:


> الى جانب ان قصة قايين كان يقصد القتل من بشر
> ​


​



*لقد عرف قايين أن الموت ينتظره لأنه أمات أخيه هابيل *





kemonet91 قال:


> او لان القصاص فى *القانون البشرى وان من قتل يقتل*..
> 
> 
> ​


​



*من قتل يُقتل ليس قانون بشري ... مكتوب *

تكوين 9 : 5 
وَاطْلُبُ انَا دَمَكُمْ لانْفُسِكُمْ فَقَطْ. مِنْ يَدِ كُلِّ حَيَوَانٍ اطْلُبُهُ. *وَمِنْ يَدِ الانْسَانِ اطْلُبُ نَفْسَ الانْسَانِ* مِنْ يَدِ الانْسَانِ اخِيهِ. 

 



kemonet91 قال:


> اعنى ان هذا ليس قصاصا الهيا
> 
> 
> ​


​ 
*لا قيمة للكلام بدون سند كتابي ... ُأذكر آية *




kemonet91 قال:


> وايليا لم يكن يقصد معنى الموت الحرفى ​
> ​


 

*كيف عرفت ذلك ... ُأذكر آية من فضلك *


----------



## kemonet91 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

أخى فريدى اشكر تجاوبك معى...بغض النظر عن كل كلامك مع احترامى وتقديرى ليه...لكن عندى مئات الردود....بس مالهاش لازمة...حقيقى اكتر كلمة قولتها وفرقت معايا جدا..هى الثقة فى اختيار وتخطيط الله​
ربنا يباركك بجد​


----------



## joker46 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام الرب يسوع المسيح مع الجميع.
ارجو المساعده في الرد على هذا السوال الذي قاله لي احد المسلمين,وهو بخصوص الخطيئة الاصليه.
يقول المعترض: 
 اين قال المسيح اني اتيت لافديكم من خطيئة ادم,وهل تحدث المسيح عن ادم في الانجيل,وانه اتى ليفدينا من الطبيعه الخاطىء التي ورثناها عن ادم.

ثم يقول المعترض ان هذه كلها بدعه وضعها بولس الرسول (قصدو ان المسيح اتى ليفدي الخطيئه الاصليه انها بدعه), وان المسيح لم يقل ولم يتحدث عن ادم وخطيئته اطلاقا. 

*ارجو المساعده بخصوص هذا الموضوع من اساتذتنا الكبار.سلام الرب يسوع المسيح مع الجميع.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 ديسمبر 2009)

joker46 قال:


> سلام الرب يسوع المسيح مع الجميع.
> ارجو المساعده في الرد على هذا السوال الذي قاله لي احد المسلمين,وهو بخصوص الخطيئة الاصليه.
> يقول المعترض:
> اين قال المسيح اني اتيت لافديكم من خطيئة ادم,وهل تحدث المسيح عن ادم في الانجيل,وانه اتى ليفدينا من الطبيعه الخاطىء التي ورثناها عن ادم.
> ...




*الأخ جوكر ارجو ان تضع السؤال منفردا فى موضوع مستقل وشكرا لك !*


----------



## joker46 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا عزيزي


----------

